# Unexpectedly High FSH (30.8). Devastated



## laurainhk (Jul 20, 2008)

Today i picked up my latest test results and i couldn't believe it. My FSH shot up from 11 to 30.8.
I was so devastated i bought a pack of cigarettes and smoked half of it. Mind you, i hadn't smoked for 8 months.
This after booking my plane ticket to the Czech Republic and arranging with Reprofit to have IVF in July.

I will see my local fertility specialist on Tuesday, but i guess i'd better be prepared for the bad news.
This kind of FSH level is usually seen in menopausal women, and yet my menstrual cycle is still regular, 27 days long. I know that i ovulate every month, bang in the middle of my cycle, because i chart and can see a temperature rise after ovulation and temperatures stay high till the following period.

What is going on?
I know i am not getting any younger, but so far i haven't had any menopausal symptoms. Just elevated FSH.

Does it mean that donor egg is the only option?


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Laura 

As you've probably read lots of times  - FSH seems to jump about wildly from month to month. So it is possible for it to come back down again. 
Most clinics probably wouldn't treat you with your own eggs with an FSH reading of 30.8. 

But - it could take many months for it to come back down again and as us over 40s know - every month counts!

Realistically, yes, i think a clinic would be steering you towards donor eggs but that doesn't stop you from still TTC naturally.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

what day did you have your bloods done on? I find day one the lowest readings.  I have had an odd 'strange reading' higher and v low and then it returned to its usual 8ish region. I would ring the lab and see if they hve done a quality check and def repeat next cycle day 1

When did you have your last fsh done when it was 11? I used to plot it every month when I was having IVF

Best of luck
L x


----------



## laurainhk (Jul 20, 2008)

I had the first test on day 2, 7 months ago, and the second on day 3, yesterday.
I don't think it makes a big difference whether it's day 2 or 3.

The major difference is that i had the first test done when i came back from a holiday, so i was pretty relaxed. The second one comes after a pretty stressful month.

I do believe that FSH levels can be affected by stress, and probably diet. This month i drank a lot of soy milk, and ate tofu, before reading about the negative impact of soy on fertility :-(

What was even more disconcerting was the result for DHEA-S: below the normal range, which could suggest adrenal fatigue.

Now, if i take DHEA there is a chance that my FSH would go down, but i am supposed to tell Reprofit about my FSH level this month.

I am so disappointed, i was prepared for a slightly higher FSH level, but not for it to triple.

I am now considering embryo adoption, that was my plan B, but i read that there is a waiting list at Reprofit, so i doubt they will be able to find me an embryo by mid-July. The problem is i have already arranged to take three weeks off in July, and even booked a plane ticket. I know i can still change the reservation, but not the date of my holiday. 

I have already wasted a lot of time due to external circumstances, and now i was so ready to give it a go...well, i have to allow myself some time to come to terms with it. But i am becoming impatient. Once i made up my mind about IVF, i wanted things to move quickly. I was excited and elated, despite a lot of stress at work. ... i took for granted that my body would follow the mind...it didn't.

Now i really don't care whether i will use my own eggs or not, i want to see some progress towards getting pregnant and having a child 

I cannot try naturally because my remaining tube is scarred, and after trying for 10 years i would have got pregnant by now.

I am not clutching at straws, my eggs are not improving with age, unlike good wine.
I am set on embryo adoption. Devastated but not defeated!


----------

